

Are Emotions Prophetic? - gruseom
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/03/are-emotions-prophetic/

======
A1kmm
People making emotional decisions don't ask for more information when they are
uncertain, and therefore can't rationally analyse what further information /
support is needed and use technology to gain that information.

Therefore, even if emotional decisions are more accurate than a reasoned
decision made with no technological assistance (whether the assistance is from
pen and paper calculations or a complex model with data taken from the
Internet), reasoned decision making can benefit from this technology and so is
likely to be more accurate for that reason.

~~~
boyd9461
Check out Gerd Gigerenzer's work: Gut Feelings, and Fast and Frugal
Heuristics. He also studies Bayesian reasoning.

